# Verkaufe G Skill DDR 3-1600 CL 8 8GB Arbeitsspeicher



## shooot3r (18. März 2011)

Top Arbeitsspeicher
F3-12800CL8D-4GBRM
Verkaufe
 hier 8 GB DDR 3-1600 RAM von G-Skill. Der RAM ist grade mal 3 Wochen 
alt. Verkaufe ihn nur, da ich mir lieber Riegel mit einer Latenz von CL7
 holen will. Umtauschen kann ich aber leider nicht mehr da die 14 Tage 
schon rum sind, darum verkaufe ich sie jetzt hier auf Ebay. Die Riegel 
laufen standartmäßig mit einer Latenz von 8 (CL. Es sind 4x2 GB Riegel
 in der "blauen Edition". Die Riegel (NICHT ÜBERTAKTET) liefen auf 
meinem Asus Crosshair Formula IV mit einem AMD Phenom II 1100T 
einwandfrei und OHNE Abstürze oder sonstige Fehler. Auch optisch sind 
die Riegel in einem einwandfrein Zustand. Die Originalrechnung von 
Alternate wird natürlich mitgeschickt. Bei weiteren Fragen können Sie 
sich gerne bei mir melden.​


----------

